# Intra company transfer - Spouse



## thakkar.ronak (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi All,
Greetings of the day!
My company is sending me to South Africa on intra company transfer visa. I am getting married in a month's time. I am wondering what type of visa my spouse will get. Also I need to know how long does it take to get intra company transfer work permit visa and the spouse visa for my wife. Do I need to get my work permit visa first and then only I can apply for my spouse's visa? While my work permit visa is still under process, can I apply for my spouse's visa because I will get the marriage certificate after my marriage only. Please let me know the timeline to finish the complete process to get appropriate visa for both of us since we are planning to fly together.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi to you and happy new year. I have just done the intra-company transfer process but in the UK. My wife's Visa is connected to mine and is a temporary resident Visa. Once you have all the required documents (police clearances, medicals, letters from company in SA (offering the role for two years) and your company (saying they have to send you) the process(in the UK) takes less than a month if you are already married. It may take longer in India but you can call the embassy / commission and ask. If you can I would wait for the certificate but get all the documents ready in the mean time as if already married. While the UK High Commission was very good I did find that anything out of the normal process was more difficult to deal with, so to do one Visa and then the second may take longer.
Just a note. Your wife could not work on this Visa but that is a whole other question!
Good luck.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi thakkar.ronak 

I realise this might be a late post, but to help you I need to firstly established the following:
1. Where you are located in the world (India?)
2. What is your nationality (Indian?)
3. When does your company expect you to be transferred to South Africa?


----------

